# Japan & NA GT-R sales Figures



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Japan GT-R Sales Figures

8 - October 07
14 - November 07
793 - December 07
604 - January 08
670 - February 08
951 - March 08
695 - April 08
371 - May 08
530 - June 08
532 - July 08
113 - August 08
132 - September 08
144 - October 08
93 - November 08
39 - December 08
48 - January 09
44 - February 09
151 - March 09
32 - April 09
44 - May 09
46 - June 09
59 - July 09
27 - August 09
38 - September 09
24 - October 09
10 - November 09
15 - December 09
34 - January 10
25 - February 10
49 - March 10
26 - April 10
19 - May 10
-----------------------
6,380 Total 




NA GT-R Sales Figures

147 - July 08
484 - August 08
421 - September 08
321 - October 08
208 - November 08
149 - December 08
94 - January 09
169 - February 09
137 - March 09
171 - April 09
146 - May 09
150 - June 09
128 - July 09
100-August 09
111- September 09
117- October 09
92- November 09 
119 - December 09 
67 - January 10
71 - February 10
87 - March 10
106 - April 10
89- May 2010
-----------------
3,684 Total 




anyone have Euro figures ?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Would slao be good to know the number of failures after just reading and replying to Jeff broken gearbox story


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

you could probably count on your fingers the total number of R35s sold by Nissan Korea. The dealer nearest to my office has had the same silver one on display for nearly a year. 2-3 came in via grey market. At £88,000 after taxes and fees, there are a lot of other options.

For that kind of money, I'd build a 1000hp R32. Or R34. Or whatever. And for the few people that can afford that much car, they can afford a bit more and get into an R8, or F430. So too expensive for the Nissan enthusiast, and not enough prestige for the big-money customer. They definitely screwed up the pricing or misread the market.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

*UK Sales Figures*

*2009*
Jan	0
Feb	0
Mar	2
Apr	146
May	174
June	199
Jul	170
Aug	30
Sep	124
Oct	89
Nov	73
Dec	44
*Total 1051*

*2010*
Jan	54
Feb	18
Mar 143
Apr	34
*Total 265*


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Lucky if they do 500 units this year, I guess

Exclusive club then


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Wildrover said:


> *UK Sales Figures*
> 
> *2009*
> Jan	0
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> Lucky if they do 500 units this year, I guess
> 
> Exclusive club then


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Somone asked me what car I would get next? I said a GTR


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

GTRSTAR said:


> Somone asked me what car I would get next? I said a GTR


Amen to that brother..


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

GTRSTAR said:


> Somone asked me what car I would get next? I said a GTR


2011 for you guys - 2012 for us are getting some changes. Some more power, some other little refinements from what I have been reading. 

500 hp 2012 Nissan GT-R : 7:18 at Nurburgring ? | 2009 Nissan GT-R


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

GTRSTAR said:


> Somone asked me what car I would get next? I said a GTR


I'm with you......but struggling on the trade 'up'


.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Likely they are just being honest with the power output rather than any significant changes - I understand that no standard cars have been dyno'd less than 500bhp when done by reputable dyno companies (ie Surrey).

D


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

sumo69 said:


> Likely they are just being honest with the power output rather than any significant changes - I understand that no standard cars have been dyno'd less than 500bhp when done by reputable dyno companies (ie Surrey).
> 
> D


Yep


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> Somone asked me what car I would get next? I said a GTR


Really, I have heard the new Corsa 1.6 RRS is probably right up your street.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

There are 64 for sale just on Yahoo Japan used cars...

?? GT-R ??? - Yahoo!???


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> There are 64 for sale just on Yahoo Japan used cars...
> 
> ?? GT-R ??? - Yahoo!???


Is everyone in Japan skint?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

wealthy people just don't keep the cars very long. wanna see something really amazing? 29 used panameras for sale... most of them with under 100km on the clock, ie, delivery mileage and not yet registered. people ordered them, didn't take delivery, official dealer flogs them on asap at a loss.

???? ????? ??? - Yahoo!???


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

Has any1 got any more figures of how many r35s 2009 (uk spec) - 2011 (until reviesed edition) were sold. Would be good to know how many are in the country as figures havent been updated. Also maybe how many 2011 model been sold already. Would like to no how exlusive they are???


----------



## kevinsmart (Mar 31, 2008)

*UK sales figures*

Some sales figures here, typically they are updated every quarter so I expect we will see March figures next month:

United Kingdom *-* Key Facts and Figures *-* Corporate Information *-* United Kingdom*-*Nissan Newsroom


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

My guess; 250 MY11 

I can't remember, but 09 must have been about 800 in all, across nav pand non-nav.

Dead in 2012?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Heard 90 2011 have been ordered




Zed Ed said:


> My guess; 250 MY11
> 
> I can't remember, but 09 must have been about 800 in all, across nav pand non-nav.
> 
> Dead in 2012?


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

there 90+ GTR's for sale on pistonheads. Cant believe people arnt keeping them.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Common as muck these GTRs, never see one driving on the road but there are 4 of us owners within half a mile where i live....


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Titanium GTR said:


> there 90+ GTR's for sale on pistonheads. Cant believe people arnt keeping them.


Why not? 

The GTR has been sold to people who would have bought a 911 or an R8 etc and just like those other cars, after a while people look for a change.


----------

